# One Second After



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

July 7th 2013 ? mid afternoon. Weather: sunny, 30C/86F

Aurora - Western US

*Nathan*

It had been perhaps a few hours without electricity of any sort. It took him that long to realise as these happen from time to time. Power goes out and you just wait for the power company to get it back on. He decided to have a nap in stead. It had been a relatively late night and the summer sun was fairly unforgiving outside, with the room being muggy and sticky. The fans didn?t work but that didn?t stop him from taking a very cold shower and sleeping for a few hours.

When he woke up the power was still not on. All his shit in the freezer would be going to waste. He decided at that point to call the power company, after finding the number on the net on his mobile. It was then he figured something was wrong. The mobile he had on the charger was dead too. He checked some other battery operated things; his little race car, his lightsaber, even the car keys ? nothing worked. 

A few cars had just stopped, a few houses up. They sat there in the middle of the road, with the owners and neighbours gathered round the thing. It was pretty clear nothing was working. Nathan walked over, scratching his head.

?Electricity out for you too? Even the cars huh?? he asked the neighbour whom he had only uttered the words ?Hey? and ?Mornin?? In all fairness he did look kinda creepy, wearing nothing but overalls that seemed a tad too big for him and receding unkempt long white hair. Nathan unconsciously fixed his, hoping he didn?t look anywhere near that shitty.

?Behind the times, kid. Nothin? works.? Nathan always knew that he had a thick southern accent but this was going to take some getting used to. ?Folk be usin bicycles to get round, though don?t envy them in this heat.?

Nathan felt his black hair absorbing the rays before he looked up at the cloudless sky and then back over to his drive way. He had a bike but was fairly hesitant to use it. His mom and dad lived about 15 minutes away. By car. A nice air conditioned car. Nathan sighed at the thought, but his mom did have a bunch of those oriental fans plus her house was a lot more shaded than his. He wasn?t even going to consider taking his bike downtown to check up on his sister or his brother.

But he decided to bite the bullet and get the bike, also taking his water to check up on his parents. Before he did so he thought that he might as well scarf down some ice cream, seeing as it would be completely pointless to keep. So off Nathan went to check up on his folks, not realising just how serious the situation was.



*Victor*

Be prepared was his mantra, but this would test even his contingency plans. He looked out the window at the panic that was ensuing outside. The cars had stopped and people were running like little ants. Of course they had good reason, one of the big passenger planes had dropped from the sky like a stone and smashed into a building. A little too reminiscent of the 9/11 attacks, which was undoubtedly going through their minds.

This was disrupting. Very disrupting. Take the pills if things got too much stressful. That?s what he had to do. Victor opened his medicine cabinet and took the pills out. Third from the right, middle shelf. Where they should be. 

Victor had work to do. The knocked over statues and figurines had to be put back up. Exactly. There was no time to worry about anything else.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2013)

Mondo Rodgers-

The power had gone out on him, really...? Though this was normal he supposed. The power does go down every now and again... Luckily he uses a typewriter for his publications, otherwise he would be quite in a rut right now. "Well, might as well make sure the stuff that can go  bad gets eaten." He stood up and went out to his grill, seeing cars shut down and not moving, people checking their cell phones... "Huh..." Mondo blinked a bit, adjusting his eyepatch over his right eye and sighing. "Well, this appears to be a situation." He thought to himself. "Perhaps the sun finally decided to send us the big one. Or maybe, a terrorist attack...?" Mondo shrugged and tossed some coals into his grill. He might as well cook it up if it's going to go bad... might as well make sure he has a bit of fun too.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 5, 2013)

*Name:*

Bradley Couper

*Condition:* 

Healthy, Hungry
​Brad's neck hurt. Then again your neck would probably hurt as well if the speeding vehicle you were racing down the street in roughly crashed into a street lamp. Brad's head hung as the dazed youth groaned while attempting to regain his bearings. His neck was stiff and his entire body ached, though he imagined it would be far worse when the adrenaline pumping through his muscled physique wore off. "Ngh..."

The sounds of screams and apparent rioting caught the woozy youth's attention, and he wearily glanced towards the window to catch a glimpse of the pandemonium. It took a moment for the awe to properly register, and Brad wondered for a moment if he was witnessing the dawn of the apocalypse or something. Though he didn't believe in the supernatural, the thought of zombies roaming the streets sent a chill down the athlete's spine.

Brad's forcefully spread arms moved about awkwardly to work around the airbag and unbuckle his seat belt. He slid out of his BMW, a gift from dear old dad, and the young jock staggered out onto the sidewalk with nothing but his denim blue jeans, a form fitting black t-shirt, white socks, and a pair of dock martens to his name. There was of course also his underclothes but personal things are personal. 

_What's going on here? It's like hell on earth around here. I need to get to dad. Wait, what about Veronica? No, Charles. Crap, I left Charlie at the store! I've got to go back!_

"Excuse me, do you have any idea of what's happening here?" Bradley asked a man running by with his arms loaded with stolen goods. "Hey, hey buddy! I need a ride. My car randomly stopped working."

The scowling man whipped his head around to glance at the bothersome well built pup that was clearly a bit clueless as to what was going on here. The man summoned a wicked grin and shrugged, stalling for time. Before Brad could move on to ask someone else for assistance the criminal's partner in crime dropped Brad like a sack of potatos with a blow from behind. The men were panting and staring down at him until the larger one carrying a pole asked, "Now what, Rog?"

Roger Smithers nudged Brad with his foot, snickered, and then the scruffy man said, "I guess you won't be needing help after all, kid. Come on Jay. Let's take this punk with us and see if we can't get some money out of 'em. We're gonna be fuckin' loaded when the power comes back!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2013)

*Name:  *
Zeke and Kiya Asasume

*Condition:*
Happy, Healthy​

The scope was lined up, the last survivor sits in the cross-hairs, unaware that his time was limited to seconds.  ?Just turn...?  The voice was more a breath then sound, a finger tightens slowly on the trigger.  Then everything goes black.  ?What...?  A blonde man sits frozen, the shot of a lifetime snapped right out of his grasp as the power went out.  ?Oh come on!?  He shouts at the now black screen of the television in front of him.  ?That was my fucking game!  Ugh!?  Throwing himself back on the sofa he shoves the headset off his head and tosses the controller on the cushion next to him.  ?Stupid power outage!?  he runs his hands through his hair before standing.  ?Damn it.?

?It is only a game Zeke.?  The voice was filled with laughter as it drifted in through the doors that lead from the deck into the house.  ?I'm sure you will do it next time.?  

?You don't get it!?  He walks out on the worn wooden boards of the porch.  ?That was a tournament.  The finals even!  Gah!?  Wearing only a pair of old cutoff jeans he drops into the lounge chair next to the woman.  ?Think of it this way Kiya...?

He glanced over at the woman, the face that looked back was a feminine version of his own.  ?You were just about able to save a dog's life.  It was right down to the last thing and BAM!  Power goes out.?  Zeke's arms spread wide to show his frustration.

Kiya's lips twitch, the smile for the most suppressed.  ?For some reason I don't think it is a comparable situation.?  Moving her hand up, she brushes a long blonde lock from in front of her face.  Her white blouse flutters slightly in the breeze, she digs her bare toes into the slats of the lounge chair, her legs exposed except for the blue shorts she has on.

?Hmm...Okay think of it this way.  You are really into your book.?  He gestures to the Kindle sitting in her lap.  ?You're right at the end.  Things are at the climax and the batteries die.?

This time the laugh did bubble out of the blonde woman this time.  ?It did.?  She holds up the device, the screen completely blank.  Setting it down on the table she grabs her glass of ice tea.  ?I just don't see why you get so upset about these things.?  Kiya takes a sip before setting it back down.  

?See...I...you...ugh...?  He puts his hands behind his head and looks at the blue sky.  ?You just don't understand, you're a woman.?

?Oh really?  When the power comes back on...you...and...?  Her voice slowly fades as she puts a hand above her eyes to cut the glare of the sun.  ?Zeke...is...that...?  Kiya points toward the sky.

?What...?  Her brother looks to where she was pointing and sits up.  ?Yeah...looks like it is heading downtown.?

?Shouldn't it be making noise??

?I think the engines might have quit for some reason.?  He jumps up and holds a hand out to his sister.  ?Come on.  I'll get my camera you get your bag.?

?I'm a vet.?

?You still have medical training.  Come on.?  The pair stand and rush into the house quickly gathering their supplies before jumping into Zeke's old red jeep and heading for the town.




*Name:*
Heather Reynolds
David Michelson

*Condition:*
Happy, Healthy​

?Damn it.?  The words were said bluntly, the only thing that moves is a hand that lifts the mp3 player sitting next to the red haired woman.  ?I told him to charge this.?  She tosses it down on the table next to her in a huff, it skids across and with a plop falls into the aqua blue of the pool she was lounging next to.  ?Maybe he charged the other one.?  She sits up, and hits a button on the device next to her.  ?Dave.?  She says then lets go and waits for a moment.  ?David!?  Her voice already annoyed became even worse.  

?Why in the hell do I keep him around.?  From behind her dark glasses her eyes narrow and she reaches for her cell phone.  It doesn't respond either.  ?Great.  He didn't even charge that!?  Standing she heads for the door into the house and yells.  ?David god damn it answer me!?

It was only moments before a dark haired man exits one of the rooms and comes toward her.  He has a dark red towel draped around his neck, sweat shimmered on his muscular body, and his black shorts were damp.  ?What??  He asks rubbing the towel over his face.  ?I was in the middle of my work out.?  Icy gray eyes barely take in the fact that the woman before him stood only in a pair of string bikini bottoms.  

?Once again you didn't charge any of my stuff.  My Ipod died.  My phone doesn't work.  Why do I even keep you around??  She stomps her foot and crosses her arms under chest.

?Because, Heather...?  He almost purrs before pushing past the woman.  ?I'm the only that will put up with your shit.?  David walks toward the table and sighs.  ?There is your problem.  It seems it has gotten a little water on it.?  He gestured toward the device sitting under three feet of water.

?That is only because you didn't charge it.?  Heather, not for the first time, throws the blame back on the man.

?What did we learn about throwing tantrums?  I thought your little hiatus was suppose to clear up that issue.?  A smirk graced his lips.

?Oh I hate you!?  Heather snaps and grabs the phone and throws it at him.  ?Explain that??

David catches the phone that was hurled at him and he shrugs.  ?It's dead.  So what.?  

?Charge it.?

?No.?

?Why the hell not?  Why do I fucking pay you??  

?You pay me because you have to.  I can't charge it because the power is out.?  His eyes flicker up as a shadow crosses over them.  ?I think that might be a bigger problem.?  David points up and raises and eyebrow.

?There is no bigger...?  Heather's voice fades when she takes in the silent flight of the very large plane that seems like it will land on her penthouse.  Before she could finish the sentence, Dave dives toward her and pushes her into the pool.  The water turns a bright orange as the fire ball shoots skyward over their heads.  

After a few moments they burst to the surface gasping for air.  ?I think it landed a couple of blocks away.?  David says as they swim to the edge, climb out and rush toward the railing.  

?Holy fuck...?  Heather murmurs then pushes David gently on the shoulder.  ?Don't touch me again.?  

?You're welcome.?  He chuckles, then they turn their attention to the mayhem in front of them.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2013)

*Nathan.*

Condition: Hot, thirsty, unamused.

The heat was really something. Not uncommon, but certainly not welcome. He’d cycled past a few car accidents, glancing in the window to see if folk were ok. On the whole the cars seemed to have just bumped into each other at a slow speed. Nathan  cycled past them, actually enjoying the fact that he did not have to worry about jackass drivers cutting him up. 

He managed to get to his parents house, where his mother was sat on her chair in the living room, fanning herself.

“Nathan! Good, you’re here. We need yo to go downtown and check on your sister and your brother.”

“What? No way! You know how hot it is out there?” Nathan went to the tap water to get a glass of water.

“I’m thinking this is a massive thing here. I mean, all the cars stop working, batteries suddenly useless? I’m worried. You know they were talking in the news the other day about solar flares and how that would disrupt the electricity.”

“That’s some Mayan end of the world bullcrap. Nothing like that happens in real life.” Nathan scoffed.

“You have to face reality here Nathan. You can’t be easy going about everything and think things will work out ok. This is serious. Now go check up on your siblings. You father is out getting supplies, though I’m not even sure how he’ll pay for anything with all the till broken….” The dark haired lady sat and pondered, her lips pursed in anxiety.

“And you need to relax more. Everything will be fine. Dad’ll come back with whatever Armageddon supplies you need and you can sit in your house and bite your nails all day. And when this is all over I get to do the I told you so dance.” Nathan laughed and looked outside, before sighing. “Gah, you’re really going to make me cycle all the way Downtown? Then what?”

“Come back with them and we’ll go from there. Look, once your father gets back I’ll meet you in Victor’s apartment. Lord I knew it was a mistake to let him live on his own….even with carers and things….” The woman said, her hair being fiddled with to the nth degree, 

“It’ll be fine. I’ll get my dumbass sister and we’ll meet at Victor’s. Ugh the things I do for you guys.” Nathan sighed as he headed to the door. 

“Take care out there Nate. I love you.” She said and something about the tone made Nathan pause a little and turn back and look at her. 

“Hey, it’ll be fine.” He said going over and hugging her, “You can count on me! We’ll meet up soon. Love you too.”

With that Nathan was on the road again on his bike, not looking forward to the hills and slopes that would hinder his journey. 

“Damn my legs are going to be sore tomorrow.” He said realising that this would be, by far the most exercise he’s done in about 5 years.


*Kagami.*

Condition: stressed but healthy.

“End of….the fucking….world.” She screamed at the computer screen. “I was tis close to finishing that fucking essay and now this! Power outage! What in the blue fuck!”

She threw herself on her bed and lay in the sunshine. She grabbed her phone and pressed the button to wake it up, but nothing. “That’s weird. I was just on it a minute ago.” The same thing happened with her ipod. 

It was then she heard the explosion and a bunch of distant screaming outside. She got up, flung the door open and went to work on getting her card out to unlock the corridor door. She passed the fob over the sensor, but there was nothing. “Oh don’t give me your shit today…” it was usually temperamental but it was then she noticed that the red light wasn’t even on. 

“Hey….are we trapped in here?” Kagami said as a few more people came out of the rooms. Of course people tried their fobs on the sensor but Kagami was on to different things. She idly went over to the fire alarm and grinned. She had always wanted to do this. She smashed the glass and waited for the alarm. 

Nothing. 

“Ok now I’m worried. Nothing works!” she said looking around. People started trying to break down the door. No way she was trying that. She was good at a lot of things; drinking, sleeping, insulting people, snorting when laughing – but physical strength was not one of them.

She went back into her room and opened the window. Two storey jump. It would really hurt if she went ahead with it, but she had to get out. Knowing she was trapped, drove her a little crazy. She got to work on taking her bed sheet, tying it to the bed and flinging it out of the window. 

“This…is the stupidest thing I’ve done….wait – no it isn’t.” Kagami remembered her 3 day drinking binge which ended up with her going to hospital. She carefully climbed out the window and clenched at the bedsheet hard. She lowered herself down, realising then, that it didn’t make much difference as she looked down, but enough whereby it gave her enough confidence to leap.

She landed on her feet and crouched down her entire lower half letting her know that she shouldn’t do that again.

“Ugh.” She looked up from where she had jumped and was fairly proud of herself. And she wasn’t trapped anymore. She hobbled a little to get the feeling back in her feet and walked to see what the screams were about. As she turned the corner she saw a massive plume of smoke coming from about 15 blocks away.

“Wh-What happened?” Kagami asked one of the group who had gathered there. 

“Plane just dropped from the fucking sky and hit a building downtown.”

“Shit! Victor!” without a second thought Kagami started to run to her older brother’s apartment.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2013)

*Name:*
Zeke and Kiya Asasume

*Condition:*
Busy, Worried, Healthy​
The twins exited the little beach house to see their two vehicles.  ?I'll drive.?  Zeke nodded toward his jeep.  It was old, beat up, dirty.  Big mud tires lifted it a few inches while the snorkel made it look like it was some dismantled submarine.  

?Really...?  Kiya wrinkled her nose slightly and glanced at the sleek black convertible that she treated herself too when she got her internship.  

?It doesn't make sense for us to take separate cars.  Besides, I can get closer with The Beast.  You will be to worried about scratching the paint.?  Zeke's voice went high pitched like he was mimicking his sister.

?I don't sound like that!?

?Well, actually...?  He looked at her smugly and she punched him in the shoulder.

?This is not the time to joke.?  Kiya raised her nose at the insult but didn't resist when Zeke took her bag and tossed it with his in the back.  

?My lady.?  He bows and gestures toward the jeep, the doors and top having been removed for the summer.

?Oh shut up.?  Hoisting herself into the rig she buckled her belt and waited while her brother climbed into the other side.  

Putting his key in he gave it a twist and nothing happened.  He pumped the gas pedal a couple of times and tried again.  Nothing.  Kiya's eyes widen while she watches her brother.  ?Damn it you old bastard.?  Zeke slammed his hand on the dashboard, took it out of gear and tried again, the engine roared to life.  ?Sometimes you have to be a little rough.?  he grinned and backed up before heading down the road.

Having decided to live outside of civilization it took them a few minutes before they saw people.  A couple of cars were stalled in the road but the pair didn't stop, they had to get there to help.  ?Slow down Zeke...?  Kiya mumbled gripping the bar above her head.  ?I don't want to die yet.?

?I know how to drive my jeep.?  He pushed it a little faster, the gasp his sister let out causing him to laugh.

?Zeke.  Zeke stop!?  

?I see it!?  The man slammed on the breaks causing smoke to billow around them.  Before them laid the freeway, the fasted moving road in Aurora.  Or it should have been but nothing was moving.  ?Rush hour already??  Zeke glanced at his watch then tapped it a few times.  ?Damn thing.  Great time to have the battery die.?  He growled tapping the glass.  

?I don't think so...?  Kiya's voice fades away, she sees people milling around the freeway talking.  ?What the hell is going on??

?HEY!  HEY!?  A middle aged man came jogging back to them from a large group.  ?Your car works??  He seemed perplexed before glancing at the ocean of dead metal.

?Yeah.  Doesn't yours??  

?No!  That doesn't matter, there was an accident.  We need to get this lady to the hospital!?  His eyes were round and he gestured toward the group.  

?Of course.?  Zeke nods clearing out the back seat and grabbing his camera in the process.  

?Let me see if I can help.?  Kiya grabbed her bag and jumped from the vehicle.

?You're a doctor??

Kiya just nods before running toward the woman laying on the ground, the older man behind her.  Her brother stayed in the jeep, standing on the seat to get a better view to snap a few shots.  Turning his camera to on he waits for the light so he can start taking pictures of the stalled cars.  Nothing happens yet again.  ?Really?  You too??  He lets out a groan of frustration before pulling out Ol'Trusty.  The camera he was first given, one that used film.

Look through the viewfinder he began to snap pictures of the situation.  Once or twice zooming in on his sister's back while she worked to stabilize the woman.  Well, as much as a veterinarian could stabilize a human.  Moments later the woman was put in the back with her companion, they drove onto the grass median and headed for the hospital.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 6, 2013)

*Name:*

Bradley Couper​
*Condition:
*
Hungry, Thirsty, Injured, Disoriented​
"Where am I?" Brad weakly managed to ask, his throat dry and his voice hoarse. One of the men chugging a bottled water glanced at their captured youth. They had been discussing their plans for him, for this new lawless world would allow for anything. When the power returned they would be filthy rich!

"Your dad is the owner of Vern's, right?" Roger asked before tossing his prisoner the wallet he'd already taken the cash and cards out of.

Dizzy and restrained in a chair, Brad struggled a bit, and panicked. Fear began swelling in his toned abdomen when he realized these men tied him up and they knew his family. "W-what do you want from me? Money? You can have it!"

"You're damned right we will," Roger answered with a menacing glare. Slipping from his lounging position on a crate with one leg bent, the hoodlum approached the much larger Jay and swatted his shoulder. "Watch 'em. I'm gonna go make the call and score us some grub."

"Wait, please let me go." Brad pleaded, only to wince as he was forced to get properly acquainted with Jay's large fist. Stunned, and now too dazed to speak back, Brad's head sank as his now split lip bled and stained his shirt.

Hours must have passed because despite the dim lighting it was obvious that he was in a warehouse of sorts. It was then that Bradley began reflecting on his life. He was so close to graduating and actually managing to branch off and do his own thing. Now he was going to die to a couple of lowlife thugs. 

_No, I can't just give up. I can get out of here! I *have* to get out of here! Just wait for the right opportunity, and head for the door. Yeah, I'll wait until they're distracted and run for it. I've got to get out of these ropes first. Ugh, how am I supposed to do that?_ 

Brad squinted and searched the warehouse, head still slumped as if he had still been knocked senseless by Jay's meaty fist.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 12, 2013)

*Name:*

Bradley Couper


*Condition:*

Hungry, Thirsty, Injured, Disoriented​

The thug paced back and forth, doing everything from rattling his phone to smacking it. It wouldn't even turn on! Angrily Roger rummaged in his pocket to retrieve Brad's wallet once more. He pocketed after he discovered what he was looking for, and stormed off into the night. It would seem he was going to have to carry out his threat the old fashioned way.

As he walked Roger was able to appreciate how completely dark it was without any street lamps lighting the way. Was this how it was going to be forever? For the first time in his life Roger felt nervous. Terrified even. He walked a bit quicker when he heard footsteps that he couldn't match to a face. Panicking, he shouted, "Who's there?!"

His quickened pace shifted to a terrified dash as the footsteps in turn sped up. Though he was accelerating whoever was following him appeared to be keeping up with ease. He soon realized that he couldn't see, unfortunately. "Fuck!" Roger screamed as he went for his gun and wheeled around only to fail to notice a guy slipping up behind him. A pole struck the back of his head, and the unconscious thug crumpled onto the sidewalk.

Roger's attacker didn't stop there. The assault was vicious, and the intent was quite clearly to kill the fallen man. The pole struck Roger again and again, repeatedly bashing on him until a pool of blood began spreading. A panting voice asked, "Is he dead?" The man with a blood stained pole answered, "Yep. Let's check 'em for food."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2013)

Nathan - hot, sweaty, concerned

Nathan had got to Downtown and there was a steady stream of people helping get folk out of the plane. People were scared. No fire department or ambulances. There were a few folk directing traffic and the ones in uniform were actually fairly useless. Aurora wasn’t a big city by any stretch of the imagination and the cops were often not the best humanity had to offer. Still some were helping and they had some degree of control due to the uniform and the gun. Folk still respected that.

Nathan went to check up on his brother when the first gunshot was fired. Nathan looked out the window to see what had happened but couldn’t quite make it out. All he saw was a bunch of folk surrounding a police officer and the officer being backed up by more of them. There weren’t that many – but they were armed. 

Kagami swung the door open. “Holy shit! Did you see that!? There was a guy, right. White dude who was helping carry the dead folk out the plane, when the now dead black guy saw him take something from the plane dead guy’s jacket – like I think it was a wallet. Black guy confronts thief dude, things get a bit violent, fisticuffs – white guy pulls out a knife and then BANG! Black guy shoots white guy dead, then police shoot black guy. Just for no fuckin reason! I just came to check up on Vic and he seems to be doing fine, so I’m off to kick some police ass! They can’t just shoot a guy like that!”

Kagami turned and was stopped by Nathan. “Hey, easy, chill out! No sense jumping into a fight that has guns in it.” Nathan noticed that Kagami was panting hard and her eyes were a little wild. “Deep breath.”

She nodded and did so , her brain unable to process what she had just seen. Clenching her teeth her face became angry as tears rolled down them. “People are fucking dead Nathan. Dead! I saw a guy get his brains blown out. It was….it was….” 

“Fascinating. Perhaps I shall go outside to see.” Victor had been looking out the window the entire time as there were three distinct groups forming. White, black and those trying to calm folk down, the latter group failing in their cause.

“No way. We’re supposed to stay here. It’s way too dangerous down there and….” Nathan looked out the window towards the fire which was spreading at an alarming rate. With the people too busy fighting each other it had now spread to their building. “Ok fine we have to get out of here. Grab what you need but nothing nonessential.”

First thing Victor went for was his books. Nathan was about to say something but thought better of it, the last thing they needed right now was Victor upset. Nathan packed a small backpack with some water, some food and a change of clothes.

“Shit I didn’t bring anything.” Kagami said looking back towards the university.

“Neither did I. Just take a plastic bag and clear out some stuff. I doubt we’ll be able to come back here. Mom and Dad were meant to meet us here but…I dunno, we’ll try and contact them once the power comes back on.” Nathan checked his cell phone a again, but still no luck. Kagami decided to go into the kitchen to grab the kitchen knife, whilst Victor brought his medication and toilet roll to which the others nodded their heads at in agreement.

The trio left the building, trying their best to not get involved in the fight. The crowd would later move in another direction and eventually disperse. The pointlessness of their actions would dawn on them too late.


*Night.* 20C, humid.

The siblings had wandered around aimlessly, hoping to find their parents but with the oppressive heat, they decided that shelter was a better idea. All the restaurants in the area had locked their doors in fear of the riot and the various shops were being raided. Nathan wondered how different it might have been had those few individuals that Kagami saw not been so stupid. Perhaps they would be organising things to get everything working again. Unfortunately with a high profile court case still fresh in everyone’s mind involving a young black teenager who was shot dead, the riot was inevitable. 

The trio eventually found a relatively quiet side street and an open car mechanics garage. They had discussed what to do and agreed that waiting until the gunfire and shouting had stopped, was a good idea.

The garage remained unoccupied and the trio started to get hungry, having blown through their food supply for lunch. 

“Is there a pizza hut nearby?” Kagami asked absent mindedly.

“Yeah, but I don’t think they’ll be making any right now.” Nathan said. with a smile, prompting Kagami to facepalm at her own mistake.

“Maybe this place has some food.” Victor added as he got up.

“We can’t just take food like that, that’s stealing!” Kagami said also getting up.

“It’s what everyone else is doing.” Victor walked over to a cupboard, opened it and found some cup noodles.

“Great. Now all we need is some hot water.” Nathan sighed, having taken lots of things for granted. It was then they heard something round the corner. The sound of someone getting beaten and then running. 

“Should we check up on them?” Kagami asked.

Nathan was conflicted. He didn’t know whether to help or not. His priority was his younger sister and his brother and he didn’t need another person to weigh him down. On the other hand, they may need help.

“Ok let’s look.” Nathan said and the three went up to see a man lying in a pool of his own blood. A little further investigation an they saw a young man tied to a chair.

“What the fuck…?” Kagami asked and pulled out her knife.

“What do you think you’re doing?!” Nathan asked in a whisper. The silence around them was deafening. No sirens, or traffic or TV’s. Just the occasional screams and shouts.

“Helping him. No way I’m just letting him be tied up.” Kagami said feeling a little confident about herself due to the knife.

“Kagami we literally have a dead guy next to us. I wanna help him as much as you, but it’s just way too dangerous!” Nathan said.

“I liked you better when you were less responsible.” Kagami pouted but then when Nathan turned his head to check on Victor, Kagami made a dash for it wielding her knife.

“Shit! Victor come on!” Both brothers ran after her and stood a few feet away from the guy in the chair.


----------

